# How to make the puppy RESPECT the exercise pen



## SwimDog

I don't want my dogs to jump on them and knock it over...but I wouldn't call it 'respect'.

I trained them not to by making it enjoyable to stay in, teaching them to keep feet on the floor when faced with temptations, doing stay training with the dogs in the pens, etc.

I also did not put my dogs in one when they were young enough to be very enthusiastic about jumping up.


----------



## Anele

You are right to be proactive about this. Some people assume they can just leave the dog in the pen and walk away.

The best thing to do is see it as a training tool. Put your dog in and do not leave him/her unattended. Make it a place where the dog is busy (chews, stuffed Kongs, etc.) so the idea does not come into his head to try to jump. It also helps to put him in after being exercised. Make sure you get your dog to sit (you don't even need to cue it-- just wait until he does) before opening the door to the pen. This teaches that sit = good things happen. 

I bought the tallest pen I could-- I think it's 48". This lessened the chance of my dog feeling like he could escape.


----------



## goldlover68

Good Luck, some good advice above. But it may not work on all pups....my current girl who is now 23months jumped out of her 48" high X pen at 9 weeks. I saw her do it and her feet never touched the pen, cleared it with 'no problem'! Next time we put her in it she jumped up on her kennel, so she could watch what was going on better....

These dogs are amazing, so good to prepare, but expect the unexpected.....and have fun!


----------



## fostermom

I'd use a crate rather than an x-pen. An x-pen gives them too much space and will likely allow for more house training accidents. I personally would prefer a crate over an x-pen when leaving the house, too. In my opinion, there are too many chances of the puppy being injured when left unattended in one.

I teach puppies that I will not open the crate door if they are jumping on it, so they learn, waiting calmly gets them what they want, which is out.


----------



## solinvictus

I agree with don't leave the dog unattended in the pen when first using itas Anele suggested. She also gave some good suggestions on having the pup exercised and with fun things to do in the pen. Goldlover68 is right some pups can make amazing jumps and some climb right out and over. It is important to know your pup and if they are like that you need to prevent/manage the situation. Some pups need the x-pen firmly bolted/planted so it cannot be moved and some may need a lid on the top to prevent them getting over it, some may need both. You want the x-pen to be a fun and happy place to be Susan Garrett's crate games DVD gives you plenty of games to make a pup like the crate and it can be used for the x-pen also.


----------



## goldlover68

fostermom said:


> I'd use a crate rather than an x-pen. An x-pen gives them too much space and will likely allow for more house training accidents. I personally would prefer a crate over an x-pen when leaving the house, too. In my opinion, there are too many chances of the puppy being injured when left unattended in one.
> 
> I teach puppies that I will not open the crate door if they are jumping on it, so they learn, waiting calmly gets them what they want, which is out.


I agree, we never used our Xpen to confine the dog when we were not around! Only for a place she could play when we were busy in the area cooking, watching TV, etc. Our kennel was in the Xpen with her with the door open so she could go in a nap if she wanted. It all worked well and she got more exercise with the Xpen than without it. Kinda like a play pen for toddlers.


----------



## aznkorboi

Yup that was my plan! I actually have my layout already planned out. I have a double sided crate for sleeping/ potty training and around it, I have an x-pen that leads outside to our balcony with grass for potty. I'm only going to use the X-pen when we are at home, I'm right by her side studying, or cooking! 

I like the idea that the pen needs to be tall so they don't feel like they can go OVER it. I also love the exercise idea and KONG toys. I think it would be a good idea to even give affection and play with the dog in the crate.

However, I feel the puppy would folllow me instead of remain in the crate if I did that. 

I know not to put an excited puppy in the crate or pen because they leave in that excited mind set. The same thing goes for when you take him out!!

Thanks for the tips everyone! Lot easier said that done.


----------



## Anele

I think a lot depends on your dog, your home's layout, your lifestyle/needs, and your schedule.

Because I have small children and a dog who likes to "explore," I use the x-pen when I home but need to leave my dog alone for a little while. I use it more for short confinements while we eat dinner, for example. He settles better in there than he does in our living room, which is gated off. 

During the day and night, I use the crate for sleeping exclusively. The crate is in my bedroom, and when he goes in, the crate is covered, and I close the door to my room. I keep things very low key when I open the crate, but I throw treats in when I close it. This means coming out is boring, going in with the door shut is good.

In both cases, he does better when he does NOT see us. When he sees us, then he wants to be with us.


----------



## goldlover68

aznkorboi said:


> Yup that was my plan! I actually have my layout already planned out. I have a double sided crate for sleeping/ potty training and around it, I have an x-pen that leads outside to our balcony with grass for potty. I'm only going to use the X-pen when we are at home, I'm right by her side studying, or cooking!
> 
> I like the idea that the pen needs to be tall so they don't feel like they can go OVER it. I also love the exercise idea and KONG toys. I think it would be a good idea to even give affection and play with the dog in the crate.
> 
> However, I feel the puppy would folllow me instead of remain in the crate if I did that.
> 
> I know not to put an excited puppy in the crate or pen because they leave in that excited mind set. The same thing goes for when you take him out!!
> 
> Thanks for the tips everyone! Lot easier said that done.


Sounds like you have a plan....but be advised those little tikes will figure out a way to mess up your plan, so stay flexible and hang in until your pup grows up a bit, then they are the best, provided you work hard getting them their. Kinda like raising kids, just happens quicker!:doh:


----------

